# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Lollipops, tricolore née en 2019.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 3 ans 8 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 180 





 

NOM : Lollipops

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

AGE : ENVIRON 1 AN (2019)

COULEUR : TRICOLORE 

ÉTAT SANTÉ : 

SON  ORIGINE : Lénuta a confié Lollipops a une voisine après l'avoir  stérilisée, Lénuta à déjà 3 chats chez elle, 2 chez le vétérinaire elle  ne pouvait pas prendre plus d'animaux chez elle. 

SON ENTENTE :

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 180 euros 

Arrivera  en France, identifié par puce électronique, vacciné selon le protocole  Roumain + vaccin antirabique, test FIV, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de  son arrivée.

CONTACTS ADOPTION : 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 -Mail : contact@archedeternite.org
 CONTACTS FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL: 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81 - Mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org
*
Notre site : http://archedeternite.org/*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle Lollipops attend toujours sa famille...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption (Lollipops à droite)

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

